# 1969 gto engine questions



## mosinov (Dec 16, 2013)

I recently bought a 79 ta with a 69gto motor in it I'm looking for any info on how to tell what model it came from and what size carb it needs previous owner says current one is undersized also power steering hosee does not seem to be interchangeable any one dealt with this before also any way to tell if my shaker is a functional or not?
thanks in advance
david


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

David, a lot of the GTOs came with a 750 cfm quadrajet. Welcome. Matt


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

The only motor available in 69 for the GTO was the 400. The 455 didn't come out til 70. The only engine variations would be the base, Ram Air III, or Ram Air IV. It is most likely a base or RAIII. If it has the stock quadrajet it's not undersized. It just needs properly rebuilt and set up most likely. Look at the casting numbers on the cylinder heads and that will give you a good idea as to what you've got.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Welcome aboard. 

This is a great resource for engine/heads/manifolds identification:Wallace Racing-Drag Racing Pontiac powered Firebirds,Trans Ams and Dragsters


----------

